# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الترحيب والتهنئة والمناسبات للأعضاء تهنئة وتبريكات :  أعوام تمضي وتعود لنا عاما جديد

## yassin55

هاهي الساعات تتسابق وتمر .. وهاهي الأيام تطوى وتكدر..  
    وهاهي الأسابيع تمضي وتفر .. وهاهي الشهور تنقضي ولا تفتر ..  
    وهاهي الأعــوام تتلوها الأعوام .. 
    نتسارع جميعاً في هدم أعمارنا.. وبلوغ آجالنا ..  
وهاهو عام 2012  يفتح ذراعيه ليستقبلنا 
 ويُولد عاماً من جديد  
كل عام بيني وبين احبتي بحر جميل ومزمار يعزف للأبد  
والتهنية مهداه لجميع اعضاء ومشرفي واداري منتديات
 المغربي 
للمحمول   كل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## GSM-AYA

شكرا لك وكل عام والجميع بخير 
متبت لفترة

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

بارك الله فيك
اخى الكريم   
كل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## mohamed73

كل عام والجميع بخير    اتمنى ان تكون سنة 2012 سنة وسعادة ومحبة وخير للجميع

----------


## salinas

شكرا لك وكل عام والجميع بخير

----------


## EZEL

*كا عام وانتم بالف خير أخوتي الكرام , وان شاء الله تكون سنة خير عليكم جميعا وعلى عائلاتكم .*

----------


## seffari

*كل عام وانتم بالف   *

----------


## محمد السيد

كل عام والجميع بخير

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

كل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## khaledrepa

كل عام والجميع بالف خير.

----------


## امير الصمت

بارك الله فيك  وكل عام وجميع الامة الاسلامية بالف خير

----------


## mor71

شكرا لك وكل عام والجميع بخير

----------


## amer

وكل عام والجميع بخير

----------


## اسعد كزار

*كا عام وانتم بالف خير أخوتي الكرام , وان شاء الله تكون سنة خير عليكم جميعا وعلى عائلاتكم*

----------


## وسيم

روعه

----------


## ighdriss

شكرا لك وكل عام والجميع بخير

----------

